# liyuan batteries, any reviews?



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

ok so i bought my batteries from liyuan but when they arrived they were sinopolys which is fine, no problems at all thus far, the dude even gave me 2 spares for free (so i got 50 cells all up) and iv had to use 1 of those spares.
had the car for about a year

anyway, this battery here...
http://www.liyuanbattery.com.cn/En/...=788672&CorpProductClass1_ID=81261&id=1318332
2kg for 100ah compared to 3.3kg for a prismatic cell aswell as taking up nearly half the volume

does anyone know anything about this? i was thinking to sell off my current pack and get 48x 200ah of these, it would only be about 50kg more and twice the capacity

just want to get peoples thoughts, when something seems too good to be true etc


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

If they didn't even send you what you ordered the first time, I'd be really, really careful if I were you.

I looked at the link but didn't see what chemistry they claim to be. But if they are supposed to be LiFePO4 as suggested by the charge/discharge profile I'd be really suspicions of claims of substantially greater energy density AND a power density (C rate) of 5 vs the generally respectable sinopoly and CALB brands.

Good luck.


----------



## james.powell.nz (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi, I have been looking at the Liyuan batteries also. Sorry a rookie but what do you mean they are Sinoploys? Not the brand Sinoploy? How has their performance been so far? As per specification? 

Thanks.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

the Liyuan batteries you are talking about are not really good performance wise, and probably compare to sinopolys unfavorably. the real good liyuans are made by the Chaoyang liyuan battery company and are probably the best battery out there next to A123 or k-2`s performance wise. I still use a small pack in my 911 . In an all out torture test , one of my 60ah cells put out 1500 amps !! this is the link to their company. http://www.cyly.en.alibaba.com/ you can see my test from a couple of years back on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGXVsle79Fk 
Of course ,I have to mention that we are comparing LifePo4 `s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGXVsle79Fk


----------



## Sanderelectric (Jun 6, 2021)

Here my review about Liyuan battery and my experience with Liyuan battery: i recently bought several LiFePO4 battery packs (total worth about 50000 USD!) for electric vehicle. Very agressive with selling you these packs. After receivement packs they are not willing to help you any further with solving some problems they caused by themselves. Liyuan battery is not interested in long term relationship only in selling you once......


----------



## Zenith Li (Jun 10, 2021)

Sanderelectric said:


> Here my review about Liyuan battery and my experience with Liyuan battery: i recently bought several LiFePO4 battery packs (total worth about 50000 USD!) for electric vehicle. Very agressive with selling you these packs. After receivement packs they are not willing to help you any further with solving some problems they caused by themselves. Liyuan battery is not interested in long term relationship only in selling you once......


That is my concern. I am working on a project and need some battery packs. I was thinking it might be better to go to local office or affiliate - the service and price (shipping cost) might be better. After reading reviews, I recommend checking out CALBUSA www.calbusainc.com or NARADAUSA www.nrd-usa.com . I am considering those myself.


----------

